Ask HN: What are the best gifts this year for getting kids excited about STEM? - phrogdriver
======
outputchannel
Technology will save us
([https://www.techwillsaveus.com](https://www.techwillsaveus.com)) have a lot
of nice kits to make. And they're fun for adults too, not just kids!

